
Show HN: Free browser extension to help you find docs and wikis, fast - fadymak
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lfendnpddepkibhcchpdjgheapdmgelc
======
altruly
The Obie team is thrilled to share with you something new we've been working
on. Well, truth be told, we've actually been working on a browser extension
for over a year but hadn't found the proper launch pad for it until now.

Full details here: [https://obie.ai/personal](https://obie.ai/personal)

Today, we are announcing Obie for Chrome a free browser extension to help you
find documents, notes, presentations, wikis (& more) FASTER at work.

Furthermore, the browser extension was a perfect vehicle to introduce two new
(and very important) plans: Personal Free and Personal Pro. You see, before
today, Obie was designed for teams and larger organizations—you also HAD to
use Slack. Now, Obie is free and available for individual use.

WHAT Obie connects with over 16 out-of-the-box integrations such as: Google
Drive, Confluence, Dropbox, GitHub and more to instantly enable one source of
truth for knowledge at work.

WHO Founders, sales people, support agents, remote workers, marketers; anyone
who frequently needs to access repeat information, can begin to accelerate
work with Obie.

WHY We built the Obie browser extension to reduce the friction in getting
started with our technology, reduce our dependency on Slack and democratize
knowledge access at work.

HOW We use an intelligent federated search, combined with home-grown natural
language processing and just a dash of rule-based machine learning to create a
robust and intuitive search experience.

We'll be around to answer any questions and would LOVE to hear feedback if you
give it a try - it's free and literally takes less than 1 minute to install
and setup!

